# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  1st International Submerged Cadaver Detection Course with K9 Units

## k9centrum

* 

1**st  International* *Submerged Cadaver Detection  Course*

Olympic  Rowing Venue, Barcelona, Spain

March-May 2009
The “*1**st   International Submerged Cadaver Detection Course with K9 Units”* , it tries to provide the pupils, the basic knowledge on the methods of search and detection of submerged corpses. The principal aim is to provide of a platform of information to help the professionals dedicated to these tasks
The skills and the most recent methods will be analyzed in the search and the training of the teams as well as the protocols of action for every case.
The utilization of detection dogs and the basic knowledge in safety & equipment will be the necessary tools to reach successfully the aims of every search.
The  good use of each one of them in the different scenarios  will be decisive to reach the wished  results
.

Target Audience:       Law  Enforcement Officers and Search and Rescue Personnel whose duties may involve  the search for submerged human remains using trained dogs.
Delegates  should have some experience of working search dogs and the dogs should be  assessed prior to the course. _If required a pre-assessment day will be  conducted by IDDT Staff._ 

Desired Outcomes:        At the  end of the course delegates will
·Possess  sufficient knowledge to conduct a search on water in a safe and efficient  manner.
·Possess  sufficient knowledge to determine factors relating to scent dispersal in  water.
·Possess  a dog trained to locate submerged human remains.
·Possess sufficient knowledge of the techniques used by other search personnel and their role in the search and recovery of submerged human remains.

Time Scale:                   The  Course will be held in 3 Modules 

Module 1: Will  consist of 5 training days ( 16th – 20th March  2009)
Module 2: Will consist of 5 Training days (20th –  24th April 2009)
Module 3: Will consist of 5 Training days (11th –  15th May 2009)

Total Training Days 15.

*Total  hours*:                          120

Venue:                     The Course will be held solely at the Olympic Rowing Venue in Barcelona. The venue is a 1200 meters stretch of water, part of which will be cordoned off for sole use by the course. 

Assessment:               At the end of Module 5 an Independent Assessor will assess the capability of both dog and handler and certificates will be awarded. 


*International  Certification*:   IDDT-Isla Animal, Escola Seguretat –  EPSI  (Universitat  
Autonoma  Barcelona)  International Police Association (IPA Esp)
FSAG,  Protecciуn Civil  Montornйs del Valles, Auxilia Group (Italia) 
Liburna Group


*Cost  :                           * 930€  (work meals & coffe breaks included  – dinners not  included)  
.The pupils who have  realized other IDDT courses  -10 %  dto

*Payment:  * 2013 – 0351- 32- 0200746383                             
IBAN: ES33 2013 0351 3202 0074 6383
BIC: CESCESBBXXX
_Important_:  payment comfirmation to   e-mail !


*                            Recomended Accomodation:* Apartamentos MARSOL - full equiped  (flats)  for 2/3, 6 y 8  persons
AVENIDA CASTELLDEFELS  112 KM 18 - CASTELLDEFELS 
08860 - BARCELONA – ESPANA
Tel:  0034 93 634 24 00


*Organizators:* IDDT-  Isla Animal s.l.

*Information & Registration  form*:         k-9(at)president.org.ua
k-9 Police Training Center

*Directors of the  course*:  Marga Macнas ( IDDT-Esp)  Mick Swindells (IDDT  Uk/FSAG)
mobile*:* : + (34) 646984090

*Coordinator for CIS**:  * Dimitry Lapushkin -K-9 Police Training Center- 
mobile: +38 (067) 7019972

----------


## Tatjana

Еще бы в двух словах по-русски. :Ab:

----------


## k9centrum

Этот Всемирный Конгресс и тренинг-обучающий семинар для кинологов, работающих в сфере поисковых работ с применением собак в службах полиции и структур по типу МЧС.
Учитывая как проходил прошлый Конгресс по собакам-детекторам, в котором я принимал участие так же, синхронный перевод был обеспечен на многие основные языки мира, но не было перевода на русский.
Думаю, если реально будут желающие из полицейских структур или МЧС принять участие в этом мероприятии, можно будет договориться о русском суфлере для тех, кто не владеет хотя бы английским языком в базовом варианте  :Ac: 

Учитывая все выше сказанное, считаю необходимым оставить английский вариант анонса. 
Тем участникам, которые не знают английский, но интересно содержание мероприятия, думаю найдут возможность сделать перевод  :Af:  

Спасибо.

----------

